# Canon Camera Window "Cannot Detect Camera"



## JeffGates (Feb 13, 2011)

Canon Camera Window "Cannot Detect Camera" (EOS350D, on Windows7-64bit): 
5 year old Canon EOS 350D, new computer running Windows 7 64-bit. Loaded the EOS Utilities software from the original disk (ver 10.1). Switch on camera, the computer beeps indicating it knows the camera is there, but no Canon software (e.g. "Camera Window") opens. Try to open Camera Window manually, but get error message "Cannot detect camera". 
I assume the problem is because the old software won't run on Windows 7 and/or 64 bit. You would think the answer would be to download a new version of the software from Canon website, but there's only a few items there for W7/64 & 350D, and Camera Window is not one of them. Digital Photo Professional is there but doesn't seem to help . 
Next tried Google and found http://helgeklein.com/blog/2009/08/canon-eos-350d-and-windows-7-x64-where-are-the-drivers-canon/ . Recommends "*Change the cameras USB connection mode from PC to Print/PTP.*" Slight improvement - AutoPlay now gives an option for opening Camera Window; but this gives the same error message. 
In comment on this, another forum (http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itprohardware/thread/91cceef8-63a8-4a42-bfb3-e245b3b6adf0) says "Although this works for manually moving photos, it does not solve the problem for people who want to use remote connection as it does not work." Another post on that forum recommends: "If you are running Windows 7 Professional or Ultimate, download Windows Virtual PC and Windows XP Mode from microsoft. Within the XP virtual machine you can install all of the camera software from its original install disc. Once you connect the camera, go to the USB tab in the XP VM, attach the camera, and then the camera window pops up and everything just works".

OK, this is where I am now at. I have not yet tried the above recommendation -- this "XP virtual machine" sounds complicated and a bit scary! Does anyone know of what would seem to be a more straightforward solution such as a source for a W7/64-compatible version of the Canon software?!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

You can only acquire Canon software from Canon. They do not allow the download of any program or software ver in it's entirety. In other words all you can get are the updates.

For W7 you do need the patches but first must determine exactly which ones. To that end what portion of the initial software are you trying to update. ie: Zoom Browzer, Digital Photo Professional etc? If it's just to transfer your pics from the camera to your machine you don't need to do anything except use a usb cord. W7 will install the necessary drivers to allow for that.


----------

